

Can the blockchain exist without Bitcoin? - dcawrey
https://medium.com/zapchain-magazine/can-the-blockchain-exist-without-bitcoin-793b551b0a6d

======
aminok
Winged heavier-than-air machines can exist without propulsion, but they won't
be aircraft that can fly. The blockchain is analogous to wings on an aircraft.
It's a means to an end, not an end to itself. Bitcoin (the currency) is the
propulsion, that when combined with the blockchain, allows distributed
consensus (flight) to occur.

